

Does anyone care that iGoogle is shutting down? - ClintonWu
http://skim.me/home/2012/07/25/why-is-everyone-searching-for-igoogle-start-page-alternatives-replacements/

======
ClintonWu
Anyone here actually use it?

~~~
sohn11
No, and 1) That's not a reason for it to shut down (I'm sure some people use
it!) 2) The title of this submission is totally biased

